# Cơ địa gầy kinh niên cũng có thể tăng 6kg chỉ nhờ uống nước này mỗi ngày



## nusy (3/10/18)

*Nỗi lo về thân hình cò hương sẽ không còn nữa, bạn gái sẽ sớm có vóc dáng đầy đặn đáng mơ ước khi biết đến loại nước này.*

Thân hình mảnh mai luôn là ước muốn của hàng triệu cô gái tuy nhiên có nhiều người sinh ra đã sở hữu thân thể quá mức gày gò và rất khó tăng cân dù có ăn uống nhiều đến thế nào.




​Công thức sữa đậu dưới đây sẽ giúp những cô nàng cò hương đánh tan nỗi lo âu đó. Chỉ với một cốc sữa lạc mỗi ngày và được chế biến theo công thức đơn giản dưới đây. Vóc dáng đầy đặn, có da có thịt sẽ trở nên rất dễ dàng.

*1. Nguyên liệu*

350g đậu phộng
50g đường trắng
1/2 thìa muối
1 lít nước.
Một cốc sữa đặc hoặc sữa tươi.




​*2. Cách làm*

Lạc bạn cho lên chảo rang chín rồi để nguội rồi dùng tay bỏ sạch vỏ ngoài.




​
Tiếp tục cho nước và lạc đã rang vào nồi rồi đun cho kỹ cho đến khi lạc mềm (tầm 30 phút).
 Vớt lạc ra một chút nước ra rồi cho vào máy say sinh tố xay nhuyễn. Dùng vải lọc nước vừa xay ra bỏ hết bã cặn đi.



​



​
Cuối cùng, đổ hỗn hợp này vào nồi đun sôi lại một lần nữa. Cho thêm chút muối và đường cho vừa miệng.




​
Chờ đến khi sữa nguội rồi đổ ra cốc. Bạn có thể bảo quản sữa lạc trong tủ lạnh hoặc thêm đá để uống cho ngon hơn.





​*3. Sử dụng*
Với ly nước này, chúng tôi chia sẻ với các bạn thực đơn cụ thể trong một ngày để kết hợp hỗ trợ tăng cân như sau:

Buổi sáng: Bạn ăn uống bình thường và sau 30 phút uống 1 cốc sữa lạc.
Buổi trưa: Ăn uống đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng và ăn nhiều rau xanh.
Buổi chiều: Bạn nên có bữa ăn nhẹ buổi chiều bằng chè bánh, hoặc bất cứ món gì bạn thích nhưng hạn chế ăn quá nhiều.
Buổi tối: Kiêng tinh bột và chỉ ăn thịt, các món từ đậu và rau xanh. Nếu bạn muốn uống sữa thì nên chọn sữa không đường, hoặc ăn sữa chua để tránh bị tăng cân.

_

_
_Bạn sẽ sớm có được vóc dáng khỏe mạnh như ý muốn_​
Lạc có rất nhiều protein có thể giúp cơ thể tăng cân một cách nhanh chóng đồng thời lại giúp bạn có một làn da đẹp mịn màng. Hãy chăm chỉ áp dụng cách này và cảm nhận hiệu quả nó mang lại nhé!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

